# Milk frother/creamer



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Yesterday, I bought a manual milk frother/creamer which works well when filled with milk. But as I am the only coffee drinker in the family, the amount I use is very small. I'm wondering therefore if any of our Experts can answer two questions or advise?

1. Can I froth the milk with a larger quantity at first, then heat my required amount and put the remainder back in the milk jug for later use? Or heat the milk first before frothing it?

2. As teenager's, I remember we used to shake some milk in a small bottle to turn it into cream. If that is still possible, I would happily float the excess on my coffee yum, yum But probably won't work I guess.









Thanks in advance for any contributions.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you usually heat the milk after frothing? From things I've tried in the past heating cold frothy milk seemed to make it go back to being just plain old milk again. Before I learned to use a steamer I used to get a empty plastic 1 pint bottle of milk (the type with a screw top) clean it out then add the milk (however much is needed) and nuke it for 40 seconds or so (till hot) then put the lid on and shake violently for about 5-10 seconds and voila. Not exactly microfoam but nice enough. I would say as long as you're not heating the milk and then putting it back in the fridge you'll be fine (so long as your frother is nice and clean)


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I bought my mum this for Christmas http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodum-1446-Latteo-Milk-Frother/dp/B000BZ6BXE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1294872366&sr=8-3 and i have only seen the results once but they were impressive. I don't know what the minimum milk quantity would be to get good results though.

HLA91


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

My frother is similar to the Bodum but in stainless steel. I have read many favourable reviews which recommend that you fill the milk up to the black line on the Bodum and plunge only within the depth of the liquid. I now need to check how the black line quantity equates to my normal milk consumption.

Interestingly the frother can be used to make milk shakes which I hadn't thought about.

I also find MH's post very interesting and shall try that method especially as one has control over the quantities one uses..


----------



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you MonkeyHarris! Thanks to your post I am just having my first ever home made cappuccino (I was never interested in making one, but after reading your post deciding to try)!Your method worked well and I love it's simplicity..

yummy....


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, you beat me to it.

But at least we now have two people confirming that the simplest solution works

Anybody want a stainless milk frother?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In reply to point #1

Discard any unused milk

Don't put it back in the fridge and never reheat it


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Glad to be of help


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Now had a chance to try shaking milk in a bottle to make a capuccino (sp). I didn't nuke the milk in the bottle but warmed the bottle with fairly hot water. I then transferred the microwaved milk into the bottle and shook it for about one minute.

Lots of microfoam resulted and what seems to be a more enhanced taste than my usual straight coffee with milk.

I did'nt risk nuking the plastic bottle because I could foresee an unholy mess in the microwave resulting









So many thanks again to MH for this very useful tip.


----------



## Russell Peach (Jan 18, 2011)

I always used to shake hot milk in the milk bottle when i was younger. Sometimes i still do it is nearly as fun as frothing milk with my espresso machine


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

And your point is?


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes but many people prefer to enjoy making their coffee with the many methods that have been used for centuries and using one of the methods available for frothing milk.

Explain for example, how an espresso machine can make frothed milk for an iced coffee?


----------

